

Ask PG: 1999-2005 - scottilee

I was just wondering what you during the time after you left Yahoo and before you started YCombinator?<p>(I know some of the things you did included writing essays and publishing Hackers and Painters, working on Arc, and deliver talks.)
======
scottilee
I just read what I wrote (I must have been inebriated, sorry). Corrected:

What did you do during the time after you left Yahoo and before you started
YCombinator?

(I know some of the things that you did included writing essays, working on
Hackers and Painters, developing Arc, and delivering talks.)

